# Zero Motorcycle: 'I am the Future'



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

Clicking the link takes you to EVWorld where you have to click a link to read the article referred to here. At that point is a snafu, because it does not go to the referenced article, but to an article on Polaris electric bicycles.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

http://www.zeromotorcycles.com


----------

